# First show!! :)



## firstmice

Had a fantastic day yesterday at the London champs

Firstly thankyou to Sarah y for meeting us and showing us around
Thankyou to Emma for answering all my questions 

And a huge huge Thankyou to Sarah C for allowing me to sit and watch her judging 
I feel I learnt a huge amount! Thankyou for answering all my questions and explaining everything to me 

The only downside to the day was I now want pretty much one of each variety I saw!!! Lol

Thankyou you all very much 

See you at another show soon xx


----------



## SarahC

It was an absolute pleasure.Good job you bought your husband,saved the day.


----------



## PPVallhunds

Glad you enjoyed


----------



## firstmice

SarahC said:


> It was an absolute pleasure.Good job you bought your husband,saved the day.


Aha !! Yes poor man lol  he's fine no permanent injuries :lol:

Thanks again . X


----------



## firstmice

PPVallhunds said:


> Glad you enjoyed


Thankyou  might get to meet you at a show one day  x


----------



## WoodWitch

firstmice said:


> SarahC said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was an absolute pleasure.Good job you bought your husband
> 
> 
> 
> Aha !! Yes poor man lol  he's fine no permanent injuries :lol:
Click to expand...

All sounds very positive firstmice, sounds like you were heartily welcomed by the club!
Only slightly concerned for husband :?: :?:


----------



## firstmice

WoodWitch said:


> firstmice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SarahC said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was an absolute pleasure.Good job you bought your husband
> 
> 
> 
> Aha !! Yes poor man lol  he's fine no permanent injuries :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All sounds very positive firstmice, sounds like you were heartily welcomed by the club!
> Only slightly concerned for husband :?: :?:
Click to expand...

We were made to feel very welcome  
Ah the Husband ! He caught an escapee mouse and got bitten for his trouble , good bit of bleeding! Bless him


----------



## SarahC

I spoke to the owner of the fierce wild mouse after.They had avoided handling it past the baby stage for fear of passing germs of any sort to prior to the show.Clearly not a good plan,it flew out of the maxey and across the floor and then savaged the hand that caught it and who valiantly held on despite dripping blood.Instant disqualification.


----------



## firstmice

SarahC said:


> I spoke to the owner of the fierce wild mouse after.They had avoided handling it past the baby stage for fear of passing germs of any sort to prior to the show.Clearly not a good plan,it flew out of the maxey and across the floor and then savaged the hand that caught it and who valiantly held on despite dripping blood.Instant disqualification.


O dear, it was fast wasn't it! Hubby has no lasting injuries :lol: x


----------



## PPVallhunds

SarahC said:


> I spoke to the owner of the fierce wild mouse after.They had avoided handling it past the baby stage for fear of passing germs of any sort to prior to the show.Clearly not a good plan,it flew out of the maxey and across the floor and then savaged the hand that caught it and who valiantly held on despite dripping blood.Instant disqualification.


Wow that's one crazed mouse! I miss all the action.


----------



## firstmice

PPVallhunds said:


> SarahC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I spoke to the owner of the fierce wild mouse after.They had avoided handling it past the baby stage for fear of passing germs of any sort to prior to the show.Clearly not a good plan,it flew out of the maxey and across the floor and then savaged the hand that caught it and who valiantly held on despite dripping blood.Instant disqualification.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that's one crazed mouse! I miss all the action.
Click to expand...

  more action than we were expecting :lol:


----------



## Onyx

Will you be attending the Manchester show coming up? Well done that hubby!


----------



## firstmice

Onyx said:


> Will you be attending the Manchester show coming up? Well done that hubby!


HaHa he did well  . no unfortunately not  I think the next one we can go to will be Worcester,, think thats 23rd November? will you be going to Worcester?


----------



## Miceandmore64

Congratulations on starting to go to shows!


----------



## Onyx

I hope to be! I should be travelling down to Birmingham (from Glasgow) via coach, then getting a lift the rest of the way from another club member - but we'll finalise it once the Manchester show is done with  Hopefully see you there!


----------



## firstmice

Miceandmore64 said:


> Congratulations on starting to go to shows!


Thanks


----------



## firstmice

Onyx said:


> I hope to be! I should be travelling down to Birmingham (from Glasgow) via coach, then getting a lift the rest of the way from another club member - but we'll finalise it once the Manchester show is done with  Hopefully see you there!


Long trip for you then! Yes be nice to meet you


----------



## Oakelm

Only just seen this thread but just to reply was lovely to meet and speak to you.

One thing I will mention is your other half is super unlucky, and to top it all he told me it was the first mouse he had ever handled and it was a nutter!!

At least the second ever mouse he handled may have well been stuffed, a more typical mouse on the bench 

Look forward to seeing you at future shows time to start narrowing down the million varieties.


----------



## firstmice

Oakelm said:


> Only just seen this thread but just to reply was lovely to meet and speak to you.
> 
> One thing I will mention is your other half is super unlucky, and to top it all he told me it was the first mouse he had ever handled and it was a nutter!!
> 
> At least the second ever mouse he handled may have well been stuffed, a more typical mouse on the bench
> 
> Look forward to seeing you at future shows time to start narrowing down the million varieties.


 :lol: Yes bless him, I had only said to him earlier."Oh no mice don't bite" :lol: 
Yes haha too many to choose from! Will see you at another show soon  x


----------

